

Ask HN: What are your least favorite things about online clothing shopping? - jschwartz11


======
grey-area
Fashion - seriously, I hate it when I find some timeless classic I like, and
then I can't find it again a year or two later because the shop completely
changes stock every season.

Sizes - shops regularly lie about sizes depending on who their target market
is (in order to flatter their customers?), and medium in one store might be
extra large in another.

Fit - I guess this is where your company might shine if you could persuade
people to have themselves scan and submit their model to a tailoring shop. Not
really applicable to off the shelf clothing, though again variation is again
rife between stores without much warning.

Too much selection - I'd rather have some simple choices tailored to my
lifestyle and taste, and have those dictate what stores show me.

In the best of all possible future worlds, I'd prefer if my house AI just took
care of all this stuff for me, but then maybe in the future clothing will be
fabricated on site, not half way around the world in a sweatshop.

------
omnivore
Lack of selection. Inability to find it online and then go to the store and
pick it up or speed to receive it. How often stuff gets misordered due to
supply chain problems.

